# Quitar mala soldadura de placa



## Elektro90 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hola amigos

he reemplazo 2 transistores de potencia de una fuente, viene 3 transistores con el disipador. Saqué muy bien dicho conjunto de componentes, pero a la hora de poner los reemplazos me salio bien la soldadura de los transistores de ambos extremos, es decir tiene un aspecto concavo, PERO EL TRANSISTOR del medio me salió mal, como que la soldadura no pega y está de color plomo oscuro seco, aunque miden bien los componentes y no hay corto NO ME CONVENCE. He tratado de quitar usando flux, pasta para soldar incluso quite la soldadura con malla antisoldante, pero al volver a aplicar estaño no da el aspecto concavo.. queda horrible. se queda pegado la soldadura al soldador. Ya cambien nueva punta inclusive

Y además las 3 patas del transistor están muy cerca es un poco tedioso colocar la punta y aplicar estaño.

Qué consejo me pueden dar? He intentado todo. Creo que mi error estuvo en que después de quitar los transistores con el disipador hubiese limpiado bien la placa.

gracias de antemano!


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Sep 27, 2010)

Me parece que te convendria utilizar una soldadura fina.
En un Numero extraordinario de la revista de Saber electronica venia algo así....







Se entiende no? - Espero haber solucionado tu problema!


----------



## Elektro90 (Sep 28, 2010)

Espero no estar equivocado.

Soldadura fina quiere decir usar un hilo de estaño más delagado no?

Por ejemplo el estaño común y corriente que se vende es el 1mm, pero he escuchado que hay de  0.6 mm. Aparte del estaño fino enrollado tengo que usar una punta de cautín más delgada?


Aclarame esos puntos por favor.!

Saludos


----------



## MaTiXx090 (Sep 28, 2010)

no, mira, la cosa es asi...
Usa el estaño mas fino, pero ademas, enrolla un alambre a la punta del cautin o soldador o como le llames, espera que caliente lo suficiente y soldas pero con la punta del alambre


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 28, 2010)

Para ese transistor use un cautin de mayor potencia (45W o 60W), soldadura con menos plomo y hagalo muy rapido, sin demorarse.


----------



## Elektro90 (Sep 29, 2010)

La soldadura se parece al que se usa en una placa madre de pc, como que no se derrite rápido y es plomo sin brillo, según leí por ahi las placas madres están soldadas con estaño sin plomo supongo que por eso recomendaste usar la misma soldadura, osea sin plomo; PERO por otro lado lei que para lograr quitar esa soldadura hay que hecharle un poco de estaño con plomo de modo que se conviene y se puede aspirar fácilmente la soldadura.


Bueno todavia no entiendo bien, la cosa es que ese tipo de soldadura no es como el tradicional
, osea que se derrite rápido y es brilloso

Saludos


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 3, 2010)

MaTiXx090 dijo:


> Me parece que te convendria utilizar una soldadura fina.
> En un Numero extraordinario de la revista de Saber electronica venia algo así....
> 
> 
> ...



Buena idea.

El caso es quitar ese alambrito antes de que se enfríe el soldador, sino luego se acabará ensuciando la punta y se inutilizará.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 4, 2010)

si despues de tantas pruebas y todavia no se te levanto la pista de cobre, uni todo lo que te dijeron y proba nuevamente 

colocas el componente, le pones flux, toca con el soldador la pata a soldar y acerca el estaño (preferiblemente mas estaño que plomo, en porcentajes digo) y espera a que agarre... no lo saques en seguida sino no derrite nada pero tampoco te quedes pegado que vas a quemar jeje
eso nunca falla, siempre me funciona aunque el área esté soldada como 20 veces


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Oct 4, 2010)

Parece que da buen resultado.

Es un buen y barato método.

Saludos.


----------



## nestorgaudier (Oct 4, 2010)

lo mas facil es con un estaño de buena calidada refundes el que ya tenias en la pieza agarras un cepilo de dientes que de esos viejos que siempre hay uno a la mano qutas todo el estaño de la pieza y vuelves a soldar de nuevo. si el estaño que usas es de mala calidad siempre te va a quedar la soldadura como la describes..


----------



## NarXEh (Oct 4, 2010)

Buenas!

Nose si sera la solucion a tu problema, pero a mi me paso que en los componentes con los terminales sucios (en mi caso era un capacitor pinup) no se pegaba bien el estaño. La solucion fue lijarle un poco los terminales, pasarles un trapito (la gracitud tambien ayuda a que no se pegue del todo bien) y despues colocalo, calenta un poco el terminal metalico y despues solda normalmente.

saludos!

NärXEh


----------



## lanix1 (Nov 12, 2013)

A mi me pasa algo diferente ahora, no puedo fundir la soldadura de unoss capacitores y de un conector. la soldadura se ve normal, coloco el cautin en la terminal del capacitor y no pasa absolutamente, le puse pasta y nada, le puse pasta y heche soldadura nueva por algunos segundos con la punta del cautin sobre la terminal y nada.

agradeceria sus recomendaciones ya que solo me falta cambiar estos 2 capacitores y termino.


----------



## zopilote (Nov 12, 2013)

Lo que tienes es que los condensadores estan en una placa doble faz y la parte negativa  conectado a una gran zona extendida que disipa muy bien el calor de tu soldador, primero tienes que cambiar a un cautin mas potente (de 60W).


----------

